# Tuning Question



## machinehead91 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey =]

How do you tune into Drop A Flat?

I have a 7 string schecter omen extreme and normaly I play in Drop A

a friend played it and while doing so, tuned it into drop A flat (cant remember flat symbol.....) but it sounded awesome to me 

I dont know how to tune a guitar to this so after a while, when it got back out of tune I had to go back to Drop A

so how do you do drop A flat?

cheers =]


----------



## Winspear (Jul 20, 2010)

Everything down one semitone from B standard, and then drop the low string to Ab. More commonly known as Drop G#.
A E A D G B E - drop A
G# D# G# C# F# A# D# - drop G# / Ab
The best tuning ever!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 20, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Everything down one semitone from B standard, and then drop the low string to Ab. More commonly known as Drop G#.
> A E A D G B E - drop A
> G# D# G# C# F# A# D# - drop G# / Ab
> The best tuning ever!










Drop Ab = Drop G#

b = flat
# = sharp

Now, the GREATEST tuning ever, is a half step lower than that, at Drop G.


----------



## machinehead91 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks guys, really appreciate it =D
worked like a charm


----------



## dogtags1100 (Jul 26, 2010)

Instead of making another thread about tunnings i wanted to ask a few questions...

I play drop A as well and im going to try G# and see how that sounds, but wanted to know what other tunning i should try out ?


----------

